# Cemetery Columns Finished (Finally!)



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

This is one of those projects that usually just gets added to the list and then, inevitably, bumped to the next year...after finally finishing them, now I know why! These things where a real pain in the ass.

As a matter of fact, I'm not posting these columns because I think they're anything incredibly special or different (though I do like them very much) but it's more of a way to close the book on this prop building chapter...this long, tedious, chapter.

Ignore the propane take in the background. I set these up yesterday so that I could attach the "L" brackets to attach the fencing. This will not be their "final resting place":jol:


----------



## spinachetr (Nov 9, 2009)

They look awesome. What is the moss made of and how did you attach it?


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice looking columns, like the light mossing.


----------



## smoke624 (Aug 18, 2010)

are you sure you didnt just drive by the local grave yard and snap some photos .. those things are AMAZING! great job man!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Very nice. How did you carve out the mortar joints?


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

spinachetr said:


> They look awesome. What is the moss made of and how did you attach it?


You can buy little bags of moss from any craft store - it comes in "clumps". If you take it and rub it together in your hands you can break it up pretty easily. I just painted a diluted wood glue where I wanted it and sprinkled the moss in place. Just for good measure, I then used 3M spray glue and coated the whole area. I don't know how weather proof it will be but it's easy enough to do over if needed.


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

jaege said:


> Very nice. How did you carve out the mortar joints?


Simple dremel with a stone grinding tool set to cut in about 1/2". The actual carving was pretty easy but drawing out the stone shapes so that they matched up around every corner to form a 3-dimensional illusion was a bit more tricky.

As a side note, I would certainly recommend doing this stuff outside. Between dremeling the mortar joints and using the heat gun to warp the stones, you release a lot of fumes. On day one, I actually made myself pretty sick doing this in my unventilated basement (nausea, headache, persistent cough, abdominal pain). Day two was outside and that was much better. I will never make that mistake again!:zombie:


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Wow. They turned out awesome. Great job.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Beautiful work, Den. The paint job is authentic and the moss adds to the look of age.

And I want to know where you got those gorgeous gargoyles


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

*!*



RoxyBlue said:


> Beautiful work, Den. The paint job is authentic and the moss adds to the look of age.
> 
> And I want to know where you got those gorgeous gargoyles


I found the gargoyles on Amazon for about $20 (I hope I'm aloud to list this) Amazon.com: Ancient Legends Mythological Gargoyle Guardian Statue: Home & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41BtTs8E%[email protected]@[email protected]@41BtTs8E%2BhL

They are incredibly detailed at a great price. The only drawback is that they are a little heavy and if they fall off and hit someone....ouch!


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

DH, they may have been a pain in your arse, but man did you get fantastic results! I felt the same way about my dungeon pillars by the time the second one was done, but they've been with me for years now and I'd never give 'em up. You'll use yours forever - they're outstanding.


----------



## thefireguy (Aug 11, 2008)

Nice work man they look great. What tutorial did you use??


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL! These are some of the best looking columns I've ever seen. Nice work.


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

thefireguy said:


> Nice work man they look great. What tutorial did you use??


I didn't use any one tutorial. I kind of flashed through all of the forum's finished pics and decided what features I liked the most from each. Chris Baker (Hauntcast) and I had a mini make n take over at his place and got them all framed out (I just used 1x2s to make a simple box). The top portion is covered in 3/4" foam and the bottom is covered with 2". If you want I can send you dimensions and details. I don't think I took many build pics but I could easily snap some of the inside and it would be obvious how the thing was put together.


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

MorbidMariah said:


> BEAUTIFUL! These are some of the best looking columns I've ever seen. Nice work.


Thanks Morbid M. (and everyone else for that matter). These were a lot more work than I initially thought they would be but I'm really happy with the result. I appreciate all of the compliments!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Well I love 'em Den, I think they look beautiful and totally real....great job!!!


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Beautiful job, Den. Love those gargoyles. Would love to see how you attached the fence.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

that looks great denny


----------



## Alucard (Jul 21, 2009)

Great columns!


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

one would never think that those columns weren't real is they came across then in a grave yard. Awesome!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Love um !!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Great looking pillars, and I love the gargoyles too.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

absolutely beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Haunted Hot Sauce (May 7, 2010)

I just "happened across" a great deal more Styrofoam than I thought I'd have this year. NOW I know what I want to do with it! Your cemetery columns are inspirational! I know I've got a rough 6 weeks ahead but if my results are half as good as yours I'll be more than happy. I would like to see the inside shots too. Awesome!


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Look Amazing Denny


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

You see a lot of cemetery columns on these forums, but in all honesty, and no offense to anyone else, those are hands down the most realistic I've ever seen. I remember building mine very simply and cheaply several years ago, then re-working them last year to add detail and texture, but yours are movie set quality. As mentioned, you'll have them for years to come and you'll love them, especially after hearing all of the first-hand compliments this Halloween! Really stunning work!


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

jdubbya said:


> You see a lot of cemetery columns on these forums, but in all honesty, and no offense to anyone else, those are hands down the most realistic I've ever seen. I remember building mine very simply and cheaply several years ago, then re-working them last year to add detail and texture, but yours are movie set quality. As mentioned, you'll have them for years to come and you'll love them, especially after hearing all of the first-hand compliments this Halloween! Really stunning work!


Wow. All I can say is thank you - that is one heck of a compliment and it is appreciated.

I will try to get some internal pics posted over the next couple of days for those who asked.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

I think those are pretty awesome.. They are very realistic. And the detail is great. Nice very nice.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Nice! Not as good as mine, but keep trying You rock man!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

IMHO the cemetary gates are every bit as important as the tombstones themselves. and these are definitely brag worthy! the gargoyles are just awesome! great work! no one would ever know they weren't real!


----------



## Fright Boy (Oct 1, 2014)

Love these. Might try to make my own but have lamps on the top.


----------

